# Need help with Rear Brakes Clicking



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

Anybody have any problems with the rear drum brakes on a 1.6L clicking or otherwise make some unusual noises... any idea if there is a TSR on it?

Thanks.

Jun


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

mine started making weird clunking noises when I slow down to a stop. But that was after I hydroplaned into a concrete wall and bent both wheels on that side, soo...


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

Mine had clunking noises as well. It has transformed itself to a clicking while rolling and clucking while stopping. Kinda annoying to say the least. I thought I read about a TSR at some point but don't recall.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Junbug said:


> Mine had clunking noises as well. It has transformed itself to a clicking while rolling and clucking while stopping. Kinda annoying to say the least. I thought I read about a TSR at some point but don't recall.


Clicking while rolling and clunking while stopping? You may want to take off the drum and look at the condition of the springs inside. It sounds a lot like a problem my mother's Quest had a while ago where a spring got mangled and the shoes were bouncing off the sides of the drum.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

well, one more thing is to lubricate the contact pads on the drum backing plate where it makes contact with the shoes, this is a common problem when the lubricant dries off.


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> well, one more thing is to lubricate the contact pads on the drum backing plate where it makes contact with the shoes, this is a common problem when the lubricant dries off.


Awesome icon! Thanks for the suggestion. I'll pop the drum off this weekend.


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

ReVerm said:


> Clicking while rolling and clunking while stopping? You may want to take off the drum and look at the condition of the springs inside. It sounds a lot like a problem my mother's Quest had a while ago where a spring got mangled and the shoes were bouncing off the sides of the drum.


Hmm... I don't think the springs are mangled, but definitely sounds like it could be one of the sources.

Thanks.

Jun


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> well, one more thing is to lubricate the contact pads on the drum backing plate where it makes contact with the shoes, this is a common problem when the lubricant dries off.


You guys rock. Looks like that was the problem. Had some noise from the springs too, so cleaned everything off and lubed it up and no problems.

Thanks!

Jun


----------

